# Tokyo hotel shrinks in new-style urban demolition, floor by floor



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Why is such a nice building going? What will replace it?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A taller and a nicer one.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Why is such a nice building going? What will replace it?


Sorry, but didn't you ask these same questions before? Anyway, I disagree with Yellow about the replacement being a "nicer one."

The reason the hotel tower is being replaced is because the ceiling heights are too low for such a luxury hotel to compete with others, and the developer wants to add office and residential components. There will be two towers actually.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I think it's safe to call this clean destruction.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

RegentHouse said:


> Sorry, but didn't you ask these same questions before? Anyway, I disagree with Yellow about the replacement being a "nicer one."
> 
> The reason the hotel tower is being replaced is because the ceiling heights are too low for such a luxury hotel to compete with others, and the developer wants to add office and residential components. There will be two towers actually.


I don't remember. Maybe?

My first guess is that it wasn't to built to standard for modern times, but at least something will replace it.


----------

